# Communal showers,



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

presentations in front of the state's best scientists, four-hour bus rides with a lot of talking, sleeping in a dorm with another kid from my high school, dancing, and the like. best three days of my life recently and the worst three days of my life recently. fun stuff.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

I hope you enjoyed my lack of details. It was vjas = virginia junior academy of science for three days at virginia tech, along with other kids from my school. Somehow managed first in my category so i also presented to some people from the senior academy.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Congratulations m56!!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Woohoo, m56 :boogie :boogie :boogie!

You were with peers. Seriously, you ought to give us some details. You got to have a social experience here and -> we want in on it! :yes


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

m56 said:


> Somehow managed first in my category so i also presented to some people from the senior academy.


Hey that's great m56! Belated congrats!!


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Congratulatons! Way-2-Go!! :yay


----------

